# Gentoo 10.0 booten auf einem Dell Latitude C640

## m0nn3

Hallo,

ich will auf meinem Dell Latitude C640 gentoo drauf hauen aber beim booten der Live CD

(livedvd-x86-x86_64-10.0-20090926-1952.iso)

hängt er sich immer auf :

:: Scanning for wd7000...

habe schon bei google gesucht und da finde ich nur ne festplatte von western digital..

darum habe ich auch schon mit  "gentoo doscsi" gebootet aber bringt nichts..

kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen ?

----------

## Necoro

Da du keine Gentoo-Live-Medien brauchst, um Gentoo zu installieren: Benutz ne anständige Live-CD/DVD  :Wink:  (Knoppix oder sowas)

----------

## think4urs11

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Da du keine Gentoo-Live-Medien brauchst, um Gentoo zu installieren: Benutz ne anständige Live-CD/DVD  (Knoppix oder sowas)

 

Sarkasmus läßt grüßen?  :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   Da du keine Gentoo-Live-Medien brauchst, um Gentoo zu installieren: Benutz ne anständige Live-CD/DVD  (Knoppix oder sowas) 
> 
> Sarkasmus läßt grüßen? 

 

Ne - es gilt das Grundprinzip: Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten. Gentoo-Livemedien waren noch nie sonderlich toll ... Ergo: Lass die einen Live-DVDs bauen weil sie es können. Und lass die anderen Distris bauen - weil sie es können.

----------

## m0nn3

also lass ich es mit der live distri und zieh mir die normale gentoo cd.. ?

aber trozdem muss es ja einen grund haben werum er den treiber nicht läd

oder kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mich an die problemlösung ranarbeiten kann ?

----------

## Necoro

 *m0nn3 wrote:*   

> also lass ich es mit der live distri und zieh mir die normale gentoo cd.. ?

 

Nein - eine x-beliebige Live-CD ... wie gesagt: Knoppix, grml, DSL ... oder von mir aus auch eine Ubuntu-Live-CD  :Wink: . Du brauchst die Gentoo-Installations-CDs nicht, da du dir die Stages und den Portage-Snapshot eh nachlädst.

(Ich habe jetzt einfach mal vorausgesetzt, dass du vorher in den Installation-Guide von Gentoo geschaut hast)

----------

## m0nn3

ich habe mir das buch "Gentoo Linux Die Metadistribution" gekauft.

und wollte mich damit durcharbeiten..

----------

## rc

Ist zwar OT .. aber trotzdem:

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Gentoo-Livemedien waren noch nie sonderlich toll ... Ergo: Lass die einen Live-DVDs bauen weil sie es können. Und lass die anderen Distris bauen - weil sie es können.

 

Habe ich erst letztens die gegenteilige Erfahrung gemacht. Ich hatte eine Live-CD gebraucht, mit der ich mit "Bordmitteln" VLANs konfigurieren konnte (sprich ich wollte "vconfig"). Leider hatten weder Knoppix, die Arch-Linux Live CD noch die Ubuntu Live-CD vconfig dabei. 

Auf der "alt, ehrwürdigen" Gentoo minimal Live-CD habe ich bis dato immer alles gefunden, was ich gebraucht habe.

----------

## m0nn3

naja dann versuch ich es mal über die weise mit ner ubuntu live cd und dann gentoo installieren.. ma schaun obs klappt..

finde immer die richtigen treiber nit für den kernel oder kann ich bei ubuntu gucken welche treiber er genommen hat ? 

sowas ich diese übernehmen kann ?

----------

